# Pixmedics Photo Contest XV -  "In Motion"



## pixmedic (Oct 14, 2019)

Guess whos back? Back again?
Medic's back, tell a friend.

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (thisisprobablythelasttimethisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!






I know its been a while folks, so ill give you all a quick refresher on how this works...

The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post *ONE *picture (taken by you) in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in any of my prior contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to read and/or follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.
Also a reminder that this contest is in no way sponsored by the forum and all prize money comes out of my own pocket. 

The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I (and possibly the ferrets if they are awake) will decide on a winner.

This months theme is....
_*"In Motion"*_
_*
*_

the prize will be a little extra due to the long interval ($100 visa gift card, or $100 by paypal)

the contest will run until the end of *november.*

the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 14, 2019)

ill play along too...




DSC_0999 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 14, 2019)

I'll play along with this until something better comes along.



Hyperspace by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 14, 2019)

By the way, I should have mentioned, thank you for sponsoring again.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 14, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> By the way, I should have mentioned, thank you for sponsoring again.



its all good. 
glad to be back in the saddle.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## johngpt (Oct 15, 2019)

swirling exit

.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 180827


Unstoppable force meets immovable object?


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 15, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 180827
> ...


So True!!! lol


----------



## snowbear (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Oct 15, 2019)

robertana.c.3 said:


> Are we really limited to 1 entry?
> 
> View attachment 180791



Sorry just changed my name. Old email on my other account that I don’t use anymore. 

Here’s another photo from that race to show its me.


----------



## Etoimos (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for running this contest.  I'm looking forward to seeing all of the entries.  Here is mine.

Array #5 of the VLA tracking deep space objects


----------



## manny212 (Oct 17, 2019)

pixmedic said:


> ill play along too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey !!! I was here !!!


----------



## manny212 (Oct 17, 2019)

I'll play ! Fun topic ! 





Alone in the chaos by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 18, 2019)

flower girl catching up


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2019)

oldhippy said:


> View attachment 180975 flower girl catching up


Love the expression; you should have saved that for the contest entitled "Determination"!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Derrel (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## tirediron (Oct 21, 2019)

Don't want to be the person who opens that bottle too soon!


----------



## Designer (Oct 21, 2019)

My entry:


----------



## smithdan (Oct 22, 2019)

A Motion Emotion.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 23, 2019)

Shot this last weekend when I went to the beach with some of my roommates.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow. This has been a popular contest. Going to make me work to pick a winner.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## pixmedic (Oct 27, 2019)

This contest has gotten enough attention that I might just end it earlier than planned.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2019)

Feel like we are winding down now


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2019)

Bippity 
Bippity
Bump


----------



## tirediron (Nov 1, 2019)

Bada...bada...bada........................... baBUMP!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 8, 2019)

Hasnt been any activity for a while so im going to wrap this up early next week.
Last call!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 8, 2019)

Better get bizzzy!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 17, 2019)

Lack of days off and a sudden death in the family has caused a temporary setback to finishing up this contest. Hopefully sometime in the next few days.

Still open of anyone has pictures to enter.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 17, 2019)

Water in motion: PLOP! by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof (Nov 18, 2019)

Speeding in Venice    10/17


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 25, 2019)

Tomorrow is my only day off for the next week so I'm hopefully going to get this done.
Last call.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 25, 2019)

Okay, here's my entry:


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 26, 2019)

well, its finally time to wrap this up..
pitter-patter. 

narrowed things down a bit this morning with the wife and bun bun, but it took a while to pick a single photo. 
but, 
to be fair.
*to be fair..*
_*to be faaaaiiiirrrrr....
*_
the few we narrowed it down to were really hard to choose between. 

in the end, (and a spinach bribe to bun bun) the winning picture goes to @Etoimos with his picture of Array #5 of the VLA.



 

congratulations @Etoimos 
let me know how you would like the prize sent and PM me the appropriate information.


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Congrats to the winner. Great pic! Well deserved.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 27, 2019)

Congrats to the winner--nice astro photography!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 27, 2019)

What a great photo, and well deserving win. Thanks again to Pixmedic for the contest!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2019)

Awesome pic. Pixmedic is da man


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice choice.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 27, 2019)

Fantastic image, nice piece of work


----------



## smithdan (Nov 28, 2019)

Congratulations Etoimos!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 30, 2019)

Congrat's.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 2, 2020)

congratulations


----------

